# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Fjalori shpjegues i gjuhës shqipe me rreth 40.000 fj.,online

## LJanina

Këtu : http://www.fjalori.shkenca.org  mund ta gjeni Fjalorin shpjegues të gjuhës shqipe me rreth 40.000 fjalë. Mjafton që të shënoni në formular fjalën a termin e kërkuar dhe menjëherë do ta keni shpjegimin (pra, përmbajtjen dhe funksionin gramatikor etj ..).

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Thnx per ktooo...
A osht e mundur noj qysh me shkarku ktoo ?

----------


## darwin

> Këtu : http://www.fjalori.shkenca.org  mund ta gjeni Fjalorin shpjegues të gjuhës shqipe me rreth 40.000 fjalë. Mjafton që të shënoni në formular fjalën a termin e kërkuar dhe menjëherë do ta keni shpjegimin (pra, përmbajtjen dhe funksionin gramatikor etj ..).





> PARTI I f.
>     1. Organizatë politike e një klase a e një shtrese shoqërore të caktuar, që ka programin e statutin e vet dhe që lufton për të mbrojtur interesat e klasës a të shtresës shoqërore, së cilës i përket. Parti politike. Parti borgjeze. Parti demokratike (konservatore, republikane). Parti fashiste. Parti revizioniste. Kongresi i partisë.
>     2. Reparti pararojë dhe i organizuar i klasës punëtore, që e udhëheq atë drejt fitores së revolucionit proletar dhe për ndërtimin e shoqërisë socialiste e komuniste, që ka në themel të të gjithë veprimtarisë së saj idetë e marksizmit. Parti komuniste. Parti marksiste. Parti e tipit të ri.
>     3. vjet. Grup njerëzish që i bashkon përkohësisht një qëllim i caktuar; palë; secili nga grupet që marrin pjesë në një lojë. U ndanë dy partish. Partia e parë mundi të dytën.





> REVIZIONIST m.
>     Përkrahës i revizionizmit dhe që ndjek rrugën e revizionizmit; agjent i borgjezisë dhe i imperializmit në lëvizjen komuniste, që fshihet prapa frazave revolucionare marksiste.
> REVIZIONIST mb.
>     Që ndjek dhe përkrah revizionizmin; që shpreh idetë e revizionizmit ose që është veçori dalluese e tij; që mbështetet në revizionizmin ose që përbëhet prej revizionistësh. Grup revizionist. Ideolog (shkrimtar) revizionist. Politikë (ideologji, teori, vijë) revizioniste. Degjenerimi revizionist.





> MIKROBORGJEZ m.
>     1. Pjesëtar i shtresës së mikroborgjezisë, borgjez i vogël. Familje mikroborgjezësh. Mendon si mikroborgjez.
>     2. keq. Ai që vë interesin e ngushtë vetjak mbi interesin e përgjithshëm të shoqërisë, që është dhënë pas përfitimeve vetjake dhe përpiqet vetëm për mirëqenien e vet; ai që ka mbeturina të një përfaqësuesi të mikroborgjezisë ose ka fituar tipare të tilla. Ishte bërë një mikroborgjez.
> MIKROBORGJEZ mb.
>     1. Që ka të bëjë me mikroborgjezinë, që i përket mikroborgjezisë, i mikroborgjezisë; që shpreh interesat e shtresës së mikroborgjezisë a që pasqyron ideologjinë e saj. Shtresë mikroborgjeze. Ideologji mikroborgjeze. Me prejardhje mikroborgjeze.
>     2. keq. Që është karakteristik për një mikroborgjez, prej mikroborgjezi. Koncept (qëndrim, kuptim) mikroborgjez. Egoizëm mikroborgjez. Sedër mikroborgjeze. Shfaqje mikroborgjeze. Frikë mikroborgjeze.
> MIKROBORGJEZI f.
>     Shtresa shoqërore e pronarëve të vegjël, e cila zotëron mjete prodhimi dhe rron me të ardhurat që nxjerr nga prona e puna e vet, duke shfrytëzuar pjesërisht edhe punën me mëditje, borgjezia e vogël. Shtresat e mikroborgjezisë. Përfaqësuesit e mikroborgjezisë.





> REAKSIONAR m.
>     Pjesëtar i forcave të reaksionit, kundërrevolucionar; ai që përkrah dhe mbështet reaksionin; kundërshtar i përparimit shoqëror ose kulturor, përkrahës i prapambetjes. Reaksionarët e jashtëm (e brendshëm). Reaksionar i tërbuar. Bandë reaksionarësh.
> REAKSIONAR mb.
>     1. Që bën pjesë në forcat e reaksionit, i reaksionit; që mbështet dhe përkrah reaksionin, që i shërben reaksionit. Politikë (ideologji) reaksionare. Pikëpamje (ide) reaksionare. Qëndrim (veprim) reaksionar. Qeveri (organizatë) reaksionare. Forca (qarqe) reaksionare. Element reaksionar. Vend reaksionar. Shkrimtar reaksionar. Libër (film) reaksionar. Shtypi reaksionar. Ka përmbajtje (qëllime, synime) reaksionare. Luan një rol reaksionar.





> KOMUNIST m.
>     1. Ai që është i mbrojtur me idetë e me parimet e komunizmit shkencor dhe vepron me besnikëri sipas këtyre ideve e parimeve; ai që me ndërgjegje të lartë përkrah programin e partisë komuniste dhe lufton për ta vënë atë në jetë.
>     Komunist i orëve të para. Cilësitë e komunistit. Shembulli i komunistëve.
>     Është komunist.
>     2. Njeri që me ndërgjegje të lartë përkrah programin e partisë komuniste dhe lufton për ta vënë atë në jetë. Është komunist i vërtetë.





> BOLSHEVIK m.
>     1. Anëtar i partisë bolshevike të themeluar nga V.I. Lenini dhe të udhëhequr më pas nga J.V. Stalini (në fillim anëtar i shumicës revolucionare në Partinë Punëtore Socialdemokrate Ruse, që u formua nën udhëheqjen e V.I. Leninit në luftë me pakicën oportuniste menshevike). Partia e bolshevikëve.
>     2. Pasues i bolshevizmit, marksist i vendosur, komunist revolucionar (në kundërvënie me oportunistët dhe me revizionistët e ndryshëm). Bolshevik i vërtetë.





> MARKSIZËM m.
>     Doktrinë revolucionare e klasës punëtore, e krijuar nga K. Marksi dhe F. Engelsi, 
> 
> shkenca mbi revolucionin e masave të shtypura e të shfrytëzuara dhe mbi diktaturën e proletariatit, mbi fitoren e socializmit e të komunizmit në të gjithë botën; 
> 
> shkenca materialiste dialektike për ligjet e përgjithshme të zhvillimit të natyrës, të shoqërisë dhe të mendimit njerëzor. Bazat e marksizmit.
>     Studimi (përvetësimi) i marksizmit.


06.11.2010

----------


## canasta

Fjalore i pastert dhe i shpejt, shum pune e mire.

----------


## Sami Hyseni

Fjalor shume i mire dhe i qart!

----------


## Sami Hyseni

> Thnx per ktooo...
> A osht e mundur noj qysh me shkarku ktoo ?


Nese perdor Mozilla-en, ateher kliko mbi Linkun e lartperpendur dhe hapet faqja e tij. Pastaj, ne Tab-in ( ne gjermanishte, nuk e di si eshte ne shqip) i cili hapet lart mbi faqen, shtyp simbolin e linkut te l.p. dhe ashtu te shtypur ( e mban, pra, te shtypur) e terhjek ( drag and drop) ne Lesezeichen ( prap ne gjermanishte, me fal) dhe e leshon pastaj aty.
Sa here qe te klikosh mbi kete "Lesezeichen", shfaqet, nder te tjera, edhe  Linku i kesaj faqe.
E njejta procedur vlen edhe per IE( Internet Explorer) vetem se ky link duhet te terhiqet (programohet) tek "Favorite".

Shpresoj te kem ndihmuar pak a shume.

Te pershendes!

P.S. Nese dikush mund ta shpjegoj kete me mire ne shqipe, ju lutem, bejeni!

----------


## USA NR1

wooow LJanina shumeee faleminderit.

----------


## Baptist

> 06.11.2010
> 
> REVIZIONIST m.
>  Përkrahës i revizionizmit dhe që ndjek rrugën e revizionizmit; agjent i borgjezisë dhe i imperializmit në lëvizjen komuniste, që fshihet prapa frazave revolucionare marksiste.
>  REVIZIONIST mb.
>  Që ndjek dhe përkrah revizionizmin; që shpreh idetë e revizionizmit ose që është veçori dalluese e tij; që mbështetet në revizionizmin ose që përbëhet prej revizionistësh. Grup revizionist. Ideolog (shkrimtar) revizionist. Politikë (ideologji, teori, vijë) revizioniste. Degjenerimi revizionist.


MATRAPANTER
Që ndjek dhe përkrah mantrapantren; që shpreh idetë e matrapantres ose që është veçori dalluese e tij; që mbështetet në matrapantrizmin ose që përbëhet prej mantrapantrash. Grup mantrapantrash. Ideolog (shkrimtar) matrapantrist. Politikë (ideologji, teori, vijë) matrapantriste. Degjenerimi matrapanter.


 :ngerdheshje:  

Shume sqarime te mira "dhe i qart" jashtzakonisht -huuu...

----------


## LJanina

@Baptist,
@darwin,

Ne si popull i vogël kundruall popujve të  tjerë kemi prirje të  jashtëzakonshme si rasti i besimeve fetare, tri sosh (tani gjashtë), dhe vetëm Gjakova, kishte diku rreth dymbëdhjetë sekte fetare (tani njëzet). Një popull i vogël me dymbëdhjetë e ndoshta edhe me shume dialekte e kushedi sa dymbëdhjetëshe te tjera, qe, ne numër kaq te madh, janë pak te dobishme, ne mos krejt te dëmshme. 

Le ti bëjmë edhe dymbëdhjetë fjalor shpjegues te gjuhës shqipe, pse jo,  sipas qejfi te  partive tona, sekteve tona fetare, bajraktarëve tanë, pse jo edhe sipas qejfit te nuseve tona, dhe gjithnjë sipas qejfit, se kështu bëhemi popull i madh siç ishim ne *Ilirinë* e lashtë.

----------


## mia@

> MATRAPANTER
> Që ndjek dhe përkrah mantrapantren; që shpreh idetë e matrapantres ose që është veçori dalluese e tij; që mbështetet në matrapantrizmin ose që përbëhet prej mantrapantrash. Grup mantrapantrash. Ideolog (shkrimtar) matrapantrist. Politikë (ideologji, teori, vijë) matrapantriste. Degjenerimi matrapanter.
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


Bohh, cfare shpjegimi! Asgje s'mora vesh.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Baptist

> Bohh, cfare shpjegimi! Asgje s'mora vesh.


Tamam si ne fjalor!  :ngerdheshje: 

shembulli ishte i qarte me sa shoh:
REVIZIONIST
Që ndjek dhe përkrah revizionizmin; që shpreh idetë e revizionizmit ose që është veçori dalluese e tij; që mbështetet në revizionizmin ose që përbëhet prej revizionistësh. Grup revizionist. Ideolog (shkrimtar) revizionist. Politikë (ideologji, teori, vijë) revizioniste. Degjenerimi revizionist.

Pra, -nese e kupton kete [ketu siper] s'do ta kesh problem ta kuptosh as kete:

MATRAPANTER
Që ndjek dhe përkrah mantrapantren; që shpreh idetë e matrapantres ose që është veçori dalluese e tij; që mbështetet në matrapantrizmin ose që përbëhet prej mantrapantrash. Grup mantrapantrash. Ideolog (shkrimtar) matrapantrist. Politikë (ideologji, teori, vijë) matrapantriste. Degjenerimi matrapanter.

----------


## mia@

> Tamam si ne fjalor! 
> 
> shembulli ishte i qarte me sa shoh:
> REVIZIONIST
> Që ndjek dhe përkrah revizionizmin; që shpreh idetë e revizionizmit ose që është veçori dalluese e tij; që mbështetet në revizionizmin ose që përbëhet prej revizionistësh. Grup revizionist. Ideolog (shkrimtar) revizionist. Politikë (ideologji, teori, vijë) revizioniste. Degjenerimi revizionist.
> 
> Pra, -nese e kupton kete [ketu siper] s'do ta kesh problem ta kuptosh as kete:
> 
> MATRAPANTER
> Që ndjek dhe përkrah mantrapantren; që shpreh idetë e matrapantres ose që është veçori dalluese e tij; që mbështetet në matrapantrizmin ose që përbëhet prej mantrapantrash. Grup mantrapantrash. Ideolog (shkrimtar) matrapantrist. Politikë (ideologji, teori, vijë) matrapantriste. Degjenerimi matrapanter.


 Qe te kesh te qarte shpjegimin e fjales mantrapanter, duhet te kesh te qarte cdo te thote 'Mantrapantra''
Po mantrapantren  si e shpjegon ky fjalori?

----------


## Baptist

> Qe te kesh te qarte shpjegimin e fjales mantrapanter, duhet te kesh te qarte cdo te thote 'Mantrapantra''
> Po mantrapantren  si e shpjegon ky fjalori?



Pse, fjalen 'revizionizem' e kuptove nga sqarimi qe jep fjalori?!!!

----------


## darwin

> @Baptist,
> @darwin,
> 
> Ne si popull i vogël kundruall popujve të  tjerë kemi prirje të  jashtëzakonshme si rasti i besimeve fetare, tri sosh (tani gjashtë), dhe vetëm Gjakova, kishte diku rreth dymbëdhjetë sekte fetare (tani njëzet). Një popull i vogël me dymbëdhjetë e ndoshta edhe me shume dialekte e kushedi sa dymbëdhjetëshe te tjera, qe, ne numër kaq te madh, janë pak te dobishme, ne mos krejt te dëmshme. 
> 
> Le ti bëjmë edhe dymbëdhjetë fjalor shpjegues te gjuhës shqipe, pse jo,  sipas qejfi te  partive tona, sekteve tona fetare, bajraktarëve tanë, pse jo edhe sipas qejfit te nuseve tona, dhe gjithnjë sipas qejfit, se kështu bëhemi popull i madh siç ishim ne *Ilirinë* e lashtë.


Më fal, ku e pe pakënaqësinë? Nuk është rast dëshirash personale, është se si përçudnohet kuptimi i fjalëve - 

Fjalori i Gjuhës Shqipe është i viteve 80. Sot nuk ka problem po të rregullohet.. Bojatisjet e partisë mund të qërohen. Nuk ka më operativë (p.sh kjo fjalë, shpjegohet në fjalor?).

----------


## LJanina

> Pse, fjalen 'revizionizem' e kuptove nga sqarimi qe jep fjalori?!!!


REVIZIONIZËM m.
    Rrymë ideologjike e politike borgjeze, oportuniste e antimarksiste, që lindi në fund të shekullit XIX në gjirin e lëvizjes komuniste ndërkombëtare* dhe që u përpoq të rishikonte bazat e parimet themelore* revolucionare të marksizmit dhe t'i zëvendësonte ato me teori reaksionare e antishkencore, të cilat kanë për qëllim të përjetësojnë sundimin e kapitalizmit.

----------


## LJanina

> p.sh kjo fjalë, shpjegohet në fjalor? .



OPERATIV mb.
    1. usht. Që ka të bëjë me veprimet luftarake të njësive të mëdha, që lidhet me operacionin ushtarak. Shtabi operativ. Zona operative. Plani operativ. Komandë operative. Lojë operative.
    2. fin. Që ka të bëjë me veprimet financiare në një punë të caktuar. Evidencë operative. Përfundimet operative. Seksion operativ.
    3. Që e kryen një punë vetë dhe menjëherë, që e plotëson në vend detyrën e ngarkuar, që vepron shpejt e në kohën e duhur. Organet (njësitë) operative. Grupi operativ.
    4. Që ka të bëjë me veprimtarinë e gjallë të një ndërmarrjeje a të një grupi njerëzish; që lidhet me punët e përditshme, të cilat duhen ndjekur hap pas hapi; veprues. Plani operativ. Të dhënat operative. Koha operative për prodhimin e diçkaje. Çështjet operative.
    5. Që bëhet menjëherë e në kohën e nevojshme; që bëhet shpejt e me fryt. Mbledhje (punë, masa) operative. Takim (kontroll) operativ. Në mënyrë operative.
    6. Që është i ngarkuar për zgjidhjen e detyrave të ngutshme e të ditës, që duhet të ndjekë vetë çështje të veçanta në një zonë a sektor të caktuar; që ka shërbimin e ditës në një njësi ushtarake ose në organet a në repartet e Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme. Punëtori operativ.
* 7. si em. ~I m. ~Ë, ~ËT bised. Punëtori ose oficeri operativ. Operativi i repartit. Operativi degës së Punëve të Brendshme. Operativi i zonës.
*

----------


## Gregu

Nga ketu mund te shkarkohet programi mbi fjalorin elektronik shpjegues.
http://www.gjuhashqipe.com/shkarko/FESh.zip

Duhet te regjistroheni dhe pastaj mund ta shkarkoni.

----------


## elidonuk

Shume i mire eshte.

----------


## LJanina

Edhe pse fjalori.shkenca.org  ekziston qe nga viti 2009, javën e fundit u përhapen këto lajme (lexo gënjeshtra):

http://www.mapo.al/2013/03/26/48-mij...pe-me-nje-klik

http://www.kohaditore.com/?page=1,5,140446

http://www.kohajone.com/zarticle.php?id=67700

http://www.balkanweb.com/gazetav5/ar....php?id=130497

----------


## Muhamed Dolaku

> Nga ketu mund te shkarkohet programi mbi fjalorin elektronik shpjegues.
> http://www.gjuhashqipe.com/shkarko/FESh.zip
> 
> Duhet te regjistroheni dhe pastaj mund ta shkarkoni.



Bën edhe pa u regjistruar këtu:

http://www.gjuhashqipe.com/softuere/softuere.aspx?ida=31

----------

